# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Перестрелка в Мозыре

## JAHolper

В Мозыре во время потасовки мужчина расстрелял двух людей, один из которых приехал на встречу вместе с ним, после чего его переехали на мерседесе. Итог - минус три.









Мораль - не надо ездить на стрелку пьяными.

----------


## Vanya

читал вчера. мозырь это вообще город гопников) их просто море там. но там и самые красивые девушки, их ещё больше. я серьёзно  
ну а если по теме, то конечно печально. что тут ещё скажешь...

----------


## JAHolper

Ещё немного подробностей разборки от СТВ:

----------


## Vanya

всё из-за баб. как всегда. кретины

----------

